

Denmark institutes fat tax - FrojoS
http://www.globalpost.com/dispatch/news/regions/europe/110930/denmark-health-fat-tax

======
todojunkie
This sounds odd, but very intriguing. What are they going to do with that
extra tax income? Are they going to put it towards helping educate those that
are obese to learn more about nutrition?

